# Poecilotheria Metallica Sexing



## EddieWood (Jun 20, 2013)

Got a Gooty sapphire ornamental yesterday and im very happy  

(Also got a sub adult pumpkin patch, 2 sub adult c.ritae and 2 c.fasciatumslings for just £20 :2thumb 

But anyway, the metallica came out of his/her hide for me and was sitting on the clear plastic so I took some pictures (not too good quality because I rushed, s/he doesnt stay out long)

On both the pictures theres an obvious white line between the top two booklungs, I know its not 100% accurate but does this indicate female? 

Heres the pics:

DSCN1252 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DSCN1254 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Thanks 

P.s: I know the deli cup is pretty scratched, shes being moved into a new enclosure soon


----------



## Gar Rees (Oct 27, 2007)

picture inconclusive but if I would hazard a guess I'd say male buddy


----------



## EddieWood (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks, its only about 2 inches so we‘ll see for sure when it molts


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

do you see that little white line in the centre of the epigastric furrow? a slight protrusion? in a male you will see the area slightly above maintain a small circular spot (epiandrous fusillae development).. its the area above this that males develop a curved 'n' shape above that protrusion which will become clearer as it grows - females have nothing above this the furrow grows wider and there will be a plate-like parallelogram above the epigastric furrow - the thing that is confusing is that some females can have a protrusion which can show from a young age im talking up to 2"-3" specimens that can look like epiandrous fusillae,, the more time you spend looking at this and the more you grow spiders on the better you will get at recognising the difference - often you just cant tell until much larger its a guide only = check the exuvium of course is the cliche.. but if male you will be more and more convinced again by the curved 'n' shape

(this will all read as being quite abstract but get on google images 'poecilotheria ventral')

Gar is also always right btw:lol2:


(commence railment!)


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

EddieWood said:


> Got a Gooty sapphire ornamental yesterday and im very happy
> 
> (Also got a sub adult pumpkin patch, 2 sub adult c.ritae and 2 c.fasciatumslings for just £20 :2thumb
> 
> ...


I was told they mature slow so you will be waiting age's to find out and poecilotheria love to smash their moults.


----------

